# Beaded cake testers



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Started making these...cute little hostess gift..took them to show and tell at my cart and chat group and sold 7 of them today!


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

What a great idea! I love them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty .... Much to nice to get lost in my junk drawer!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Very pretty .... Much to nice to get lost in my junk drawer!


LOL well they deserve to be out on the counter for all to see ha ha


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I am just curious as to what you used for the food grade probe?


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

These are lovely! I have an ancient cake tester that belonged to my Grandmother that my kids covet! Maybe I will make them their own.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are really cute. What a great idea.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> These are lovely! I have an ancient cake tester that belonged to my Grandmother that my kids covet! Maybe I will make them their own.


Good idea!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

What are these made of?


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Love them! What a clever idea and nice job on each tester.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great idea and well done!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

GiGix2 said:


> What a great idea! I love them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love them


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> love them


thank you ..i was so excited about them I just bought a few more beads..i think they are ideal for a tiny hostess gift etc


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

They are really cute. Are they made out of wire you would use for beading? You are so creative.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> They are really cute. Are they made out of wire you would use for beading? You are so creative.


Did a few with wire.. Mostly turkey lacers


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cute as a button!! Where did you buy the turkey lacers? Also, did you have a poem or card to go with them when you sold as gifts? Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Marciaann43 said:


> Cute as a button!! Where did you buy the turkey lacers? Also, did you have a poem or card to go with them when you sold as gifts? Thanks!


I jsut have them on cardstock that I printed a recipe on and attach them to the card..ou can find turkey lacers mormally at thanksgiving time at most super markets..


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> I am just curious as to what you used for the food grade probe?


When I was a little girl, my mother would actually take a straw from the broom to test the cake. I suppose her mother before her did that also.

Cake testers are hard to find these days so I really love the idea of the beaded ones. I just happen to have a stash of beads. LOL
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> When I was a little girl, my mother would actually take a straw from the broom to test the cake. I suppose her mother before her did that also.
> 
> Cake testers are hard to find these days so I really love the idea of the beaded ones. I just happen to have a stash of beads. LOL
> Thanks for sharing.


Great show pics when you do so some!


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

They are quite pretty. I have never heard of a cake tester. We always use a new toothpick. What are the "real deal" made of?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

katyas01 said:


> They are quite pretty. I have never heard of a cake tester. We always use a new toothpick. What are the "real deal" made of?


turkey lacers and beads..simple and just alittle prettier than a tooth pick lol


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

I understand that these were made of turkey lacers and beads but someone mentioned that their parent or grandparent had one. What was that one made of?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

katyas01 said:


> I understand that these were made of turkey lacers and beads but someone mentioned that their parent or grandparent had one. What was that one made of?


oh sorry i do not know


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I make loads of cakes and I would certainly love one of these instead of my skewer. Such a lovely gift idea.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

katyas01 said:


> I understand that these were made of turkey lacers and beads but someone mentioned that their parent or grandparent had one. What was that one made of?


My grandmother used a straw from a corn broom. 
I've had two cake testers in my half century plus of marriage.
One was just a wire with a loop on the end like a skewer. 
Below is a picture of my current cake tester. It is about 18 gauge or less. Don't want a big hole in the cake! That may be why grandma used a broom straw.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

My goodness, these have caused quite a stir. LOL. You can find the instructions for the bbq skewers at favecrafts.com, just put in "beaded barbecue skewers". Sorry I can't seem to do a link. Maybe this will work.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Unexpected-Ideas/Beaded-Barbeque-Skewers


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Started making these...cute little hostess gift..took them to show and tell at my cart and chat group and sold 7 of them today!


More...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very clever and so lovely! How do you straighten the wire?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lovey said:


> Very clever and so lovely! How do you straighten the wire?


I don't know what the various tools are called I'm not really into beading and jewelry making at all I just did these ....easy and just use what I had


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

the grey ones look like shish ka bob holders from the bbq section


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

JillF said:


> the grey ones look like shish ka bob holders from the bbq section


lol they'd be too big really...


----------

